# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan Hava Kuvvetlerinin Karabağda talim uçuşları ermenileri kork

## anau



----------

